# Noisy cockatiels.



## Dylan (Jul 26, 2015)

My two cockatiels are extremely noisy screaming all day. I ignore them until they stop screaming and only give attention when they stop screaming but it isn't helping at all even when they're on my shoulder they scream. Any tips on training them to scream less? I am moving my guinea pigs into my room and loud noises stress them out. The noise is so high pitched and irritating I'm not sure what to do anymore my dog hates them because they're so loud.(sleeps in my room)


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

You might try putting them in a room where there is more stimulation during the day, like a living room or family room. Are you offering many toys for them? Rotating toys every few weeks helps them too. You are doing the right thing by ignoring them when they are noisy. You might also try covering them earlier in the evening so they get used to a specific time that they will come to know as bedtime. Also, You might try longer hours of darkness at night in case its hormonal. Just some suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## Dylan (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. The cage has loads of toys that I rotate every week,they have foraging toys,climbing toys and shreddable toys which are their favourite. I can't unfortunately they were in a conservatory but no one could handle the noise so they moved in to my room.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow- it sounds like you are doing everything right. Just keep ignoring them when they are noisy, and rewarding them when quiet...also if you don't already, maybe leave a TV or radio on for them during the day...


----------



## Dylan (Jul 26, 2015)

I will set up the tv in my bedroom hopefully it will encourage them to be more quiet.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Is there anything that scares them? Elvis was like that in hos old home. He screamed all day for years because he was terrified.


----------

